# Is anyone else going to Marshall Middle Slice 2022



## NONOGamer12 (Aug 5, 2022)

I'm going to:
Marshall Middle Slice 2022​It is my first comp and I was wondering if I might be able kind of know someone


----------



## gsingh (Aug 5, 2022)

There is already a thread for this, but I cant post the link right now. I will later.


----------



## HarrisonM (Aug 5, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> I'm going to:
> Marshall Middle Slice 2022​It is my first comp and I was wondering if I might be able kind of know someone


I am not, unfortunately


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Aug 6, 2022)

gsingh said:


> There is already a thread for this, but I cant post the link right now. I will later.


??? where


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 6, 2022)

gsingh said:


> There is already a thread for this, but I cant post the link right now. I will later.



couldn't find it


----------



## gsingh (Aug 6, 2022)

Are you going to be at XYZ competition?


I always thought it would be nice to see a couple people you knew of at a competition, or be able to plan something in advance. So this thread is for saying competitions you are going to, and maybe discussing how it went. I apologize if this already exists, I was not able to find such a thread...




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## LukasCubes (Aug 6, 2022)

honestly i thought that was in huntington wv because of marshall university and that stuff but i looked at wca website and its in california and i will literally never go to california in my life


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 6, 2022)

I am going! See ya there!!


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Aug 6, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I am going! See ya there!!


YAY!!!!! max park is going


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 7, 2022)

HE GOT A 3.63 AT THE COMP I WENT TO TODAY
I SAW IT
HOLY MOLY
LOOK AT TETRACUBE (43CUBES)'S VIDEO!
AWESOME


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Aug 7, 2022)

Wow


baseballjello67 said:


> HE GOT A 3.63 AT THE COMP I WENT TO TODAY
> I SAW IT
> HOLY MOLY
> LOOK AT TETRACUBE (43CUBES)'S VIDEO!
> AWESOME


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Aug 7, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> I'm going to:
> Marshall Middle Slice 2022​It is my first comp and I was wondering if I might be able kind of know someone


Yes, I'm going too!


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Aug 7, 2022)

wearephamily1719 said:


> Yes, I'm going too!


If u r willing to can u dm me ur name and I can find u


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Aug 7, 2022)

wearephamily1719 said:


> Yes, I'm going too!


I already know baseballjello's


----------

